# New from West Virginia



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I've been eaves dropping on everyones conversations, just trying to get an idea of how this works. I have 5 horses, 2 ponies, 7 dogs, 1 husband and a marrried daughter. Luckily her husband rides (it would be a shame to leave him home with her father). I have very very few computer skills so please be patient.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Let me assure you you'll learn much more computer skills as you'll get to post here more.  

I'm in MD, WV (Charlsetown (spell!)) is about 40 mins drive from us.


----------



## mam0329 (Sep 23, 2010)

*hi*

I am also from WV and new here. So forgive me if I look goffy.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Welcome to the forum! Let me assure you you'll learn much more computer skills as you'll get to post here more.
> 
> I'm in MD, WV (Charlsetown (spell!)) is about 40 mins drive from us.


Hi kitten_Val I live in the mid part of the state, about 40 min NE of Charleston, the state capital, near the New River Gorge National Park. Are you near where they filmed the WV episode of Trail Ride America last year. It was in the northern panhandle very near MD.?


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

mam0329 said:


> I am also from WV and new here. So forgive me if I look goffy.


Hi mam0329 What area are you from? What kind of riding do you do? As you may have guessed My favorite is trailriding. There is a big trail ride weekend of Oct. 2/3. near Pipestem State Park. We camp and ride all weekend. I've been going to it for 14 yrs. Very nice people, lots of fun but not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello guys. Im not from WV.. but all my family is. And I visit every year. Im hoping one year to bring atleast one of my horses and ride up there. It is very beautifull. As a matter of fact... I was just up there at the end of July. You all are very lucky to live there. Here are some pics I took while I was there.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/west-virginia-my-eye-63620/


----------



## mam0329 (Sep 23, 2010)

I live 45 min North of Charleston. We have just 2 horses a 2 1/2 year old and a yearling. I am gonna have him started on barrels next year and we like to trail ride a little to. Just got back into horses not too long ago. The yearling is a piant and the 2 yr old is sorrel qh. Will try to post pic's. If you have facebook send a friend request to Melissa Miller in Charleston WV. I have a pic of my blonde haired blue eyed daughter up. lol Thanks guys


----------



## mam0329 (Sep 23, 2010)

trailqueen said:


> Hi mam0329 What area are you from? What kind of riding do you do? As you may have guessed My favorite is trailriding. There is a big trail ride weekend of Oct. 2/3. near Pipestem State Park. We camp and ride all weekend. I've been going to it for 14 yrs. Very nice people, lots of fun but not for the faint of heart.


 

We like to trail ride and we have two young horses. A 2 1/2 year old and a yearling. I live 45 min north of Charleston.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

trailqueen said:


> Hi kitten_Val I live in the mid part of the state, about 40 min NE of Charleston, the state capital, near the New River Gorge National Park. *Are you near where they filmed the WV episode of Trail Ride America last year.* It was in the northern panhandle very near MD.?


Hmmmm... Actually not. I'm closer to Baltimore. But I go to WV to watch horse racing sometime. And you guys have very nice local wine there!


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Hello guys. Im not from WV.. but all my family is. And I visit every year. Im hoping one year to bring atleast one of my horses and ride up there. It is very beautifull. As a matter of fact... I was just up there at the end of July. You all are very lucky to live there. Here are some pics I took while I was there.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/west-virginia-my-eye-63620/


Your pictures are great! You have a really good eye. What area were you in? Some of those barns looked familiar.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Most of those were taken in Jackson County. 
Every year I go... I come back with hundreds of pictures. Being from ugly, flat Florida... I dont see that kind of stuff. It is really my goal to come up in the fall. I have never seen a true fall.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi trailqueen ... I live in WV about 20 minutes north of Parkersburg ... We are getting a trail ride together for Sunday I believe out at Rails and Trails in Northbend State Park


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Most of those were taken in Jackson County.
> Every year I go... I come back with hundreds of pictures. Being from ugly, flat Florida... I dont see that kind of stuff. It is really my goal to come up in the fall. I have never seen a true fall.


oh, you have to come in the fall. The leaves are just now starting to change color up on top and it's still green down on the river. You can see the season change as you go up the mountain. It's like time elapse. I live on the old Midland Trail near the New River Gorge Bridge. I believe it is the prettiest spot in the whole state.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

herdbound said:


> Hi trailqueen ... I live in WV about 20 minutes north of Parkersburg ... We are getting a trail ride together for Sunday I believe out at Rails and Trails in Northbend State Park


I had a friend who moved to that area with her horses and she rode on those trails. She said they were great trails. I always wanted to come ride with her but she retired and moved to NC to live with her daughter. We are going to try to get to the Greenbriar Trail, maybe latter in Oct. It could snow up there by then tho. May have to wait till next year. There are so many places to ride around here we only go further afield for special occasions.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

West Virginia has some of the BEST trails. Shoot I don't even have to go on a trail ride to see spectacular views...all I have to do is ride down my driveway and out the road a few miles...this country is amazing.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

I completely agree! For trail riding WV is heaven (no almost to it)


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

trailqueen said:


> oh, you have to come in the fall. The leaves are just now starting to change color up on top and it's still green down on the river. You can see the season change as you go up the mountain. It's like time elapse. I live on the old Midland Trail near the New River Gorge Bridge. I believe it is the prettiest spot in the whole state.


I seen some pictures at Tamarack taken at New River Gorge Bridge that were beautiful. One year I would love to make it to that area... I thought about coming up for thanksgiving this year... but im scared I'll have to drive on ice :? 
And being a Florida girl.... I have No Idea what to do.:shock:


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

Normally the weather here doesn't get bad until around the first of the year. I say normally, however last year was the exception. But then it was bad everywhere last winter. I'd play it by ear and watch the weather channel. Let me us know if you should decide to come up.


----------



## horse kisses (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG! I just found this forum last night (too late to post), and I am getting ready to do my intro! And I'm from WV too! YAY!  lol

I thought no one would know anything about it. I'm located about 80 miles south of Charleston, right on the border with KY. And YES, it is beautiful here, but sadly, I have lived here my WHOLE life and haven't done much trail riding.... 

Anyway, SO glad to see other West Virginians here.  I feel home already.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

trailqueen said:


> Normally the weather here doesn't get bad until around the first of the year. I say normally, however last year was the exception. But then it was bad everywhere last winter. I'd play it by ear and watch the weather channel. Let me us know if you should decide to come up.


I sure will. If I bring my horse next summer like I hope to... maybe we can go for a ride.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

trailqueen said:


> Hi, I've been eaves dropping on everyones conversations, just trying to get an idea of how this works. I have 5 horses, 2 ponies, 7 dogs, 1 husband and a marrried daughter. Luckily her husband rides (it would be a shame to leave him home with her father). I have very very few computer skills so please be patient.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

horse kisses said:


> OMG! I just found this forum last night (too late to post), and I am getting ready to do my intro! And I'm from WV too! YAY!  lol
> 
> I thought no one would know anything about it. I'm located about 80 miles south of Charleston, right on the border with KY. And YES, it is beautiful here, but sadly, I have lived here my WHOLE life and haven't done much trail riding....
> 
> Anyway, SO glad to see other West Virginians here.  I feel home already.


Hi horse kisses, Welcome aboard. Just got back from a 3 day trail ride so hadn't seen your entry. Beautiful area down there near Ky.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

horse kisses said:


> OMG! I just found this forum last night (too late to post), and I am getting ready to do my intro! And I'm from WV too! YAY!  lol
> 
> I thought no one would know anything about it. I'm located about 80 miles south of Charleston, right on the border with KY. And YES, it is beautiful here, but sadly, I have lived here my WHOLE life and haven't done much trail riding....
> 
> Anyway, SO glad to see other West Virginians here.  I feel home already.


I lived in Va. Beach for 4 yrs. and got to ride in Back Bay area it was nice but can't compare to here. You have to leave here for a while to really appreciate it.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

*Definitely !!!* Would love to ride. Here or Jackson Co. Have Jane will travel. The big girl should have frequent trailer miles.


----------

